# BFP 10dpo- brown discharge, possible LPD



## chele

Hi ladies
Sorry for posting here but I'm desperate for some help

I used to have a 14 day luteal phase but since having my 11 month old and doing the Cambridge diet (which is infamous for screwing hormones up) my LP has reduced to 9/10 days

Yesterday at 9dpo I started getting light brown spotting/discharge just when I wipe. Had it at 9am and again at 10pm. Today I had it again when I wipe at 10am, 5pm and 8pm.
At 5pm I did an IC and got a BFP (10dpo)

Has anyone experience of brown spotting/discharge at 10dpo and/or in conjunction with luteal phase defect?

I just have a gut feeling I'm having either a chemical or will have an MC and just looking for advise. (depending what happens tomorrow, I'm going to the doctor on Monday to get a bloodtest asap)

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## hollyw79

awww, definitely don't assume the worse- it could be implantation spotting or something. One of the girls I know on here has had spotting almost her WHOLE pregnancy and she is still doing great- I know you automatically think mc but it very well may not be- especially with it being so early in the game. Do you think you could go to your doc this week and get your labs done to check the HCG levels and see if they are rising properly?


----------



## chele

I did another hpt this morning which was positive again but I've now started bleeding. Is this a chemical? Should I still go and get my bloods taken tomorrow? X


----------



## hollyw79

I would definitely recommend getting some blood work done to check- and you're not out yet- so don't assume the worst.. I know it's easy to... I hope everything is okay for you my dear! :hugs:


----------



## chele

Another :bfp: this morning so I went to the doctor and had my HCG levels tested. I get those results tomorrow. Started bleeding yesterday morning but nothing on the pad and only when I wipe. It's not quite AF colour and I've no cramping or clots
Am clutching onto straws!!


----------



## maybebaby3

sounds like it could be implantation bleeding. i had 2 mc and it was heavy bleeding.


----------



## hollyw79

definitely be positive hun- it could all be fine!! :hugs: are you having 2 sets of blood work to make sure they are rising??


----------



## Skippy1

I had brown discharge as implantation. 

I did end up miscarrying and mine was a week of spotting but with terrible cramps and pains. I knew it was wrong. If your not having any cramps then you are still in it. Fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## chele

hollyw79 said:


> definitely be positive hun- it could all be fine!! :hugs: are you having 2 sets of blood work to make sure they are rising??

Yeah just waiting for the doctor to confirm when, but hope to get them done Wednesday.


----------



## chele

It can't be implantation as I've already got my bfps though. It looks like a lot when I wipe but it's still only when I wipe


----------



## chele

So here's an update.

Got my 12dpo results back which are 48, so normal. Had a restest this morning and get results back tomorrow.

9dpo brown spotting
10dpo brown spotting :bfp:
11dpo rusty when wipe :bfp:
12dpo rusty - red when wipe :bfp: Beta 48
13dpo - redish when wipe, stops at 3pm :bfp:
14dpo - no more red, occasional tiny bit of brown when wipe :bfp:

And here they are, 12, 13 and 14dpo (from top to bottom on the IC and 14dpo on the other test)

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk232/chele80/14dpofresh.jpg

Is this still a chemical? I get the feeling it is.


----------

